# Bear killed in Cumming?



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone hear about a Bear getting hit by a GMC work van in Cumming on Friday evening?  A guy i work with said that his brother hit it with his work van and did not know if it was dead at first but some dude driving by saw it was dead and on the edge of the woodline.  I think the police were called but i am not sure.  He said a couple of people driving by stopped and took pictures of the bear, but the brother who hit the bear did not.  I guess it was pretty big and the guy thinks he only hit it in the head as it was walking out in front of him. 

Anyone on here get pics or hear about it?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 18, 2009)

havent heard about this one yet but who knows?!


----------



## atlninja82 (Oct 18, 2009)

im sure it will be on the news if its true


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing on the web YET.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 18, 2009)

hadn't heard, but I live in Cumming and news travels fast.  A few years ago they took a couple bears out of the woods right near my house here off Castleberry Rd in Cumming.  Its certainly possible.  Heck, a guy got attacked by bobcat just up off Pilgrim Mill a couple weeks ago.  And I saw a freakin' armadillo in my yard this year!  Not so common here in Forsyth Co.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2009)

I've asked around..Maybe I'll find out!


----------



## 027181 (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 27, 2011)

I know this is an old thread from 2009, but I am pretty sure I recall my buddy Robert telling me about this because he actually saw it. I'll ask him to hop on and post.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 27, 2011)

Saw one on Wallace Tatum Road years ago


----------



## big buck down (Sep 27, 2011)

The one I saw was on 400 Greg this in another one.


----------

